# Help locating a friend?



## T and J Racing (Aug 11, 2016)

A good friend of mine left Manly Harbor near Brisbane on 9 July planning to singlehand to Hawaii and thereafter to Anacortes, Washington USA. I've been in touch throughout his travels until now through Marine Traffic and Whatsapp, but no word since he left AUS. I'm offshore Sakhalin Island right now and struggling to get onto the Marine Traffic site, is there anyone here with a subscription that could have a look for his transponder?

Vessel particulars:
Vessel Type:1993 Valiant 42
Vessel Name: Makali'I
MMSI: 368004410
Call Sign: WDJ7205

Thanks very much in advance. I was invited to take the return journey with him, but could not due to work.

Troy Gessner
[email protected]


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Manly Harbor is the last reported position on Marine Traffic, on July 9. 

When did he actually depart and what was his destination on that first leg? It's certainly possible his AIS is off or inoperative, let alone out of reach of any shore based repeater, which Marine Traffic relies upon. They have a new subscription satellite system for mid ocean, but I believe the vessel must be capable of transmitting to the satellite and I'm not sure most recreational models are.

I hope your friend is okay. Most often they turn out to be. Did he have an EPIRB? I too would be concerned about a voyage to HI during hurricane season and one just passed through a couple of weeks ago, with another on the way now. The Pacific has been very active, they are up to O already.


----------



## T and J Racing (Aug 11, 2016)

His planned first leg is Brisbane - Tarawa, Kiribati, supposed to be around 3 weeks transit. Thereafter to Hawaii. I've been seeing the Pacific storm activity as well (we just went through the remnants of Typhoon Jebi in the Sea of Okhotsk, not fun), hence the concern. I don't actually know if his AIS transponder has satellite capability, but he does have an EPIRB, at least he did last I saw him in Anacortes last year. 
Thanks for the response, fingers crossed.
TG


----------



## T and J Racing (Aug 11, 2016)

Our friend has turned up in Anacortes safe and sound, vessel intact and AIS apparently not responding. Admin, please feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## T and J Racing (Aug 11, 2016)

JimsCAL said:


> Good news!


So it would seem. This is one of my oldest friends in the offshore diving industry and I have been a bit worried. Glad he's OK and looking forward to hearing about his adventures.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That's great to hear and your friend was wise to get far north of the tropical zone. Admittedly, it's hard to follow why some make passages near these zones, inside hurricane season. It's a blessing that it only scared their friends! Threads don't get deleted, solely because they came to a conclusion. If anything, I think this one helps point out the concern over the passage at this time of year.


----------

